

Airbnb’s Android app creators discuss reworking iOS apps for other platforms - sbkirk
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/18/from-ios-to-android/

======
itp
_Another feature worth looking at is the calendar pad, which is used for
selecting dates. “If you look closely, you’ll see that the calendar pads in
the booking view are thicker at the beginning of the month than at the end of
the month, similar to tear-away pads,” says Medlin. “As with mapview, these
animations weren’t readily available for the Android platform, so our
developers worked to write code that would discretely add that special
touch.”_

I have not used the Airbnb app for Android, but that quote doesn't fill me
with confidence. That's precisely the kind of mindset that produces apps that
look like iOS ports and unlike well-designed Android apps.

~~~
alexanderblom
And the app doesn't look native to Android either. Some things are inherently
non-Android, such as bottom tab-bars. All images are also low-res on my Galaxy
Nexus and scrolling is laggy.

There are some great bugs as well: * It loads the wrong images and the
flickers in the correct image later * Everything says "0 listings" * Clicking
the map button crashes the app * It's very hard to sidescroll their custom
ViewPager

~~~
kizza
WHen the article complains all the time about how it's oh so hard to deal with
all those screen sizes I was expecting a terrible app and I was not surprised!

* Has <b> tags instead of actually bolding text

* Shows the price in my locale's format, not what they're actually charging!

* Intro movie is very annoying, and after it's done it moves around a few pixels every 10 seconds or so

* Sign in screen has a massive logo but the email and password fields don't fit on my Galaxy Nexus

That's after about 10 minutes using the app!

------
hayksaakian
And by other platforms you mean Android. I didn't read anything about a
windows phone or webos app in TFA.

------
randy012
looks great!

